# The Motivation and Dreams Challenge



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello everybody I am a 17 year old boy who is starting a cool and POSITIVE Challenge YESSS!! (Please read the whole thing!)
Today I am feeling very motivated and I'm willing to be like that for the rest of my life. 
I am willing to accumulate energy and use it to get what I want in life and to feel happy.

For example, right now I'd like to be healthier and feel healthier so I'm going to create and keep a habit of jogging outside in the sun (can't wait to see other lively people out there!). 

I also want to gain some weight, because I feel skinny and weak due to the social anxiety and all the problems I have kept with me since I was 12 years old. But now I am ready and I eat more and enough.

I created this thread so that, instead of feeling alone, we could shower ourselves with love and feel connected instead of resorting to ''lower'' ways of feeling better. By holding onto that love and remembering it, we won't feel the need to maintain our negative habits and we can be more productive and stuff you know. And, before you know it.. we would be so far in life!!

I'd like to know if anybody is up for this challenge to change their life for the better! It is a 90 day challenge and you choose what you want to do! It's okay if you miss a day or something lol, just act based on your full power and your full capacity. 

I will start by telling you what I am gonna do for the next 90 days. 

- I will volunteer every Sunday at a place where we provide food for homeless and/or people with psychological problems
- I might have more volunteering to do in the long run
- I am going to jog 4 times per week outside and maybe more (even during rainy days). Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday
- I am going to go buy food (whatever I want) once per week
- I will meditate everyday YESSS!! I will start with 20 minutes for 1 week then I might make it longer. I will meditate at 13h00 everyday 
humm what else.. 

Hummm so yeah, that's what I'm gonna do. I hope we can create a bond together and pass through time with positivity!! We can be positive everyday and share positive words to everyone that would be very great! If anyone has any bad habits and need help you can share it or message anyone you can try lol, cuz right now I'm bursting through a thick wall that has to be broken to achieve the next level! :grin2:

Please join us! You can start small if you want YESSS!!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

come on please everyone, it would be great to receive motivation from anybody and also to give motivation so we, like, stick to our goals.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm gonna go jog in 10 minutes at 15h30 !  talk to u later!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm back from my jogging and walking trip outside it felt really great. I jogged like 4-5 times with short durations each. I just took a shower. 
I'm gonna meditate at 18:30 o clock not 13:00, cuz I wasn't feeling well but now I do YES!!!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just noticed that the time is different in this website. it's 17h40 now but in the website it's 1h40.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from jogging outside 50 minutes ago! Wow.. I will never get tired of this experience.. I really love it. 
I have gotten total body awareness back like when I used to go to school. This time It feels like I have even better body awareness than usual.

It was actually body + head awareness which is great.. I have so much more to say but oh well.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Done with some good short jogging  from 15h30 to 18h00 with some cool walking today (Sunday). Today, I woke up with a bad feeling in my stomach and in my mind so I didn't go to my volunteer, or else I would just make myself worse.. So yeah. Yesterday I went to play basketball with my friend and two of his and it was great . yah.. 

For the meditation part, I don't actually follow it LOL haha.. only for like a min or two or I simply try to be meditative as most as possible during my whole day.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday, may 16th, I went jogging and it was peaceful very good. Today, may 17th, I just came back from meeting with my psychologist and it was okay, I wanted to go buy food but I was like nevermind. I came back feeling like people thought I was mean and like what.. it's very weird and has to be fixed.. a bad habit of thinking.. 

I now meditate quite often everyday and I stay in the present moment and all my anxiety vanish. I keep that meditative state for my everyday life and it helpeds A LOT! 

I'm going to go running when it gets sunnier (is it wrong to wait for the sun to run?).


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Wow.. I can't believe this, at the beginning it seemed hard to follow all these tasks, but now it's easy as... wow lol..  it's epic how I can improve so much without even realizing it, what we should all do to improve is give ourselves some good task that we like and then we will feel better without even realizing it.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from jogging for maybe like 2hours, not jogging for 2 hours but outside for 2 hours. This time is was more empty outside, and I felt more anxious. 
For some reason I feel more anxious when it's less sunny outside, it's very weird, I think it's because I let my environment control me omg yeah.. that's it.. 

I'm not my environment, I am freedom and I do what I want and what I love.. yeah..

I'm going to meditate at 19 something, for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I went jogging yesterday.. and yeah lol whatever. Today I think I'm only going to take a meditative walk outside. 

It only took me a few meditation practice to create the meditation habit and it is uhmm.. beautiful? Or it simply is lol. : ) 

Meditation to let go of everything even your own existence. Meditation because it is okay and because you deserve it.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I came back from volunteering 2 hours ago. I’m taking a rest and gonna go for a walk after and meditate too.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

2 days ago I actually didn’t go for a walk because I was too tired. 

Right now as I’m typing this I’m outside and I just finished eating 2 pieces of bread and an apple I bought. I’m waiting to see a doctor in 13 minutes just to talk Idk.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

May 23rd, I went to see my psychologist and after that I met a friend from elementary school. I went to his house and we played some video games, even though I don’t like them and yeah.. 

May 24th, I went to play basketball outside with highschool friend and his friend.

Today I played soccer, frisbee and basketball with cool College friend. We also ate together and talked. It lasted for a big 5 hours. Tomorrow I’ll meet him again, he’s doing some kind of race just for the sake of doing it and it’s near my house.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Good luck to you, hope it goes perfectly well.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks! Is your picture used to analyze or something like that?

I did the race with my friend, it was a 5km race. We stopped a few times because my friend had a bone pain on his right ankle or something. It was cool, first time I did that while it is raining. It took us uh 30 mins maybe.

We grabbed small food then went to our college just for fun. Then we walked to a health center just for fun too and meditated for a few minutes. I go back up with him until we get to his bus stop, then goodbye. 😁

Tomorrow I will be volunteering. Gotta be prepared.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I came back from my volunteering place and there is always progress. Near the end I kinda lost focus and didn’t feel well. I ended up talking with a good guy who was there just for that. He’s like another psychologist. I keep getting support everywhere and it makes me feel better that I have someone new to talk to. 😇


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I've done this and that.. I tried to find a school program, but without results. Yah, I went to a school to listen to some information, then I talked with a secretary. It ended up being me talking about what I'm going through LOL, and then he was kind to me and led me to a social worker, cuz I like to talk and talk and feel that connection with people. This was 2 days ago. 

Yesterday, may 1st, I went to see my psychologist, it always feels nice, went for a walk at the parc I go for jogging, and yeah a lot of development keep happening inside of. 

Today, I'm going to jog the hell out of it and yes it's very great, There has been some ups and downs, but it keeps on getting better, and I keep making new friends that I haven't even mentioned here lawl  XD

Best of luck


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday, june 4th, I volunteered again. When I finished, I talked with my “second psychologist” or just helper Robert. A woman talked about the possibility of needing a dish washer to work full time. 

I kind of got excited for that. I’m waiting now haha. Like, I've been looking for a job and, boom, someone offered me one just like that lol.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I played soccer ⚽ just like a week ago! Today it was even better🙂


----------



## AnxiousMary (May 26, 2018)

Feels nice reading your posts and you sticking to your goals. Good luck!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

AnxiousMary said:


> Feels nice reading your posts and you sticking to your goals. Good luck!


Hi hello and thanks!&#128578; I think it's good to keep going like that, because you make a lot of progress. I hope you can improve your happiness too.

Yesterday, my meditation got better. I felt more detached from all my feelings, sensations, negative emotions, fears, bad habits, beliefs, etc. The gap between "you" and the things you attach to become bigger and bigger and it helps with everything.

Meditation is also the best tool for your health I'm sure, and that's why I'm gonna keep doing it at least 15 minutes everyday &#128515;.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from outside. I was outside for one hour and jogged around a big park  feels good it gets even better than before.
Usually, I judge people by their appearance, but now I develop a warm and better feeling towards people and I try to see what's inside instead.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

2 hours and 30 min ago I went outside to play basketball 🏀 with my friend🙂 We were 5 with his friends. A friend I didn’t know played free for all with us then left. It was cool. Then we played 2vs2! I opened myself to my friend’s 3 friends individually and yeah wow I’m more open and honest everytime and it looks like they respected me for that. I paid well attention to what they were saying.

When we came back I went to a water park with a guy just to get a quick cold cuz it’s cool. Tomorrow I’m gonna volunteer and also ask someone about needing a full time worker there. I hope ans I know it will end up well lol 😃


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from meeting a helper who guides me in finding jobs and I made an interview for a mini-job lol and it went well 
I also met a guy from elementary school on the way back home.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday when I came back from outside, I rest a little then went back outside to go do some jogging at like 6pm. Today I’m gonna do the same and at 3pm I will go to a buddhist temple to talk with someone. I am going to meditate a lot today (at home) and I have to stay awake and conscious and mindful. 🙂 

There are always some ups and downs, but when we look we made a lot of improvement. And also, it is important not to attach ourselves to beliefs, feelings, thoughts, sensations, environment, people, etc. They are all temporary so we just have to observe them and feel them freely, without even trying, there’s no need to resist them.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday I actually didn’t go to the buddhist temple. I jogged at 7pm and meditated before sleep and while sleeping.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday, I went jogging outside if I remember correctly? haha lol maybe not. At night I went outside for a small walk and I met someone who was relaxing and we talked to each other for a while it was okay. 

Today, I just came back from meeting my psychologist and oh well what can I say. I will go outside again today and possibly jog or else I will just take a walk.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

This is great stuff man. I would just advice you to reward yourself as well so that you don't burn out, treat yourself by doing fun things and eating delicious foods specifically after you do something hard like jogging. It's very important to have balance in life but good luck, keep it up.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Entrensik said:


> This is great stuff man. I would just advice you to reward yourself as well so that you don't burn out, treat yourself by doing fun things and eating delicious foods specifically after you do something hard like jogging. It's very important to have balance in life but good luck, keep it up.


Hey hello man.. thanks yeah really thanks a lot :crying: Right now and a lot of the time idk why I really feel bad and stressed out and I feel like I will die anytime it's crazy.. I think it's because I have been accumulating a lot of stress and problems since I was 11 years old and at the same time trying to run away from those feelings.. So now I'm constantly feeling some stress in my belly and I think it's important to feel it and observe it and be patient with it.

Yeah.. true it's ok to have good things once in a while or more yeah. But jogging isn't hard for me anymore haha, cuz I'm so used to it that whenever I come back home my negative feelings come back, but not as much and not as fast as before. I think it's important to have something to do while being happy doing it, like honestly happy like when we feel we made an effort.. and that makes our sleep more lively.. I read a lot about Buddhism, and I thought I should just meditate in life, but I get tired and get drowsy after like 5minutes.. I'm not strong enough yet omg...

I think a good thing to have, like I said, is something to do, like school. School isn't like something you can exaggeratingly enjoy, but if you go through it and work through it you will feel good for your work. When I had school I had a lot of unresolved problems like so many symptoms in my mind and body I couldn't function at all, but I didn't have these kind of negative feelings.

SOO YEAHH I GOTTA FIND SOMETHING TO DO LIKE EVERYDAY MAN.. WE GOTTA FIND SOMETHING TO DO EVERYDAY.. LIKE AT LEAST 5 TIMES A WEEK HAHA.

So yeah I and we really need something to do and then we can meditate more properly! I think to meditate well we need to have a functioning life like we are busy to a certain degree..

Can I know about what you do in life? :O


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

A newer feeling happens everyday and I feel more connected to people. Instead of having anxiety and other stuff I look at our similarities and wow does it help. Like, we are all human, with a head, arms and legs and a mind with feelings and emotions so how come we’re so afraid of others? It just doesn’t make sense. 

Why can other people be in groups and have friends but not me, when were like both humans with so many similarities? That’s good to think about. Yeah instead of thinking about fear and discrimination or whatever we simply look at our similarities and we realize that we’re like the same kind. So all those fears are really delusional.. 😇


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

@Entrensik

I just '' programmed'' myself to transform any feeling of shame, embarrassment or anything negative into something neutral or positive. Wow this is powerful.. so incredible.. anything negative that pops into my mind immediately becomes positive.. so basically I don't feel unhappy in a day anymore.. (but it is NECESSARY to not put too much for yourself, if you quickly jump into fears you are not ready to face yet, you could be hit strongly). So start small then go big. Just my advice, you can take it if you want! 

wow haha. In 20-30minutes I will go outside and I hope I can find someone to talk to.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday, I went outside to jog then walked around a whole stadium, like I always do, until I arrived back home. It was very great, there was some kind of festival in the park with quite a lot of people in it. They made food and put music so I really enjoyed it. I didn't eat anything though. 

Earlier today, I went to my volunteer only to hear that I can't do it anymore for the time being.. wow I was kinda shocked it was unexpected and also a little bit suspicious too. I didn't hear any real details about it either, so I'm going to call a responsible tomorrow to know why..


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hay guys. Yesterday, I went to the place for young people to find jobs (I went there a few times already) to talk to someone who helps me with that and I also share with her how I am feeling. Earlier today, I went for a walk. Tomorrow, I’m gonna do my first job 🙂 and meet new people.

I decided I would stop using electronic devices as much because it has a very negative effect on me and probably most of the people using them. I would use them for maximum 1hour and a half a day and most days I prefer to not use them at all.. I hope everyone can stay strong and think rationally about everything and be happy. Cya bye 👋


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello everyone. 2 days ago, I met 11 other teenagers around my age at a place called something like ''crossroad youth'' in english, where basically young people can come to get help to look for a job and also other stuff. In that house, there are computers we can use, a telephone, rooms for personal usage and people who help that we can talk to. The cool part is that it's a social place that offers help and also makes projects like going to places like mines (LOL), riding a bicycle and more. 

Those activities are related to the job we are going to do, well not related but they are like something positive so we get the chance to do new things, see new things and go to new places. So yeah.. I met 11 other teenagers, and at first I was really stressed, but then I WAS STILL STRESSED THE WHOLE TIME LOL. 

We talked, introduced ourselves a little bit, did some papers, then we finally head out to where we're going to do our job. We listened to people and yeah..
My job is on average 15h/week and I'm gonna start next wednesday, june 27th. Wednesday, thursday and another day I think. 2-4 days a week.

Hmmm, I find it hard to talk to new people LOL and they seem so mature, but also ok. They looked cool too. 


Yesterday, june 21st, I went to see my psychologist. Came back home. Went back out for a walk. Came back. Went back out at 9pm to play soccer with my friend near my college I used to go.

Today, I will read a book, 10 pages, to improve my concentration and my patience, meditate a little bit, and go outside for a walk like I always do. I might also do other stuff but I don't know yet.. I have more to say 

I love you everyone.. hope you stay strong and peaceful..


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Two days ago, june 22nd, my cousin came to my house and we went out for a walk in the market together and it was cool. 
Yesterday, june 23rd, I went out with my cousin to walk around a stadium and we went to a park for a walk too.

Today, I was thinking about all the things that I don't like in my past, that is horrible, disgusting, cruel, etc. And I think of all those, but I prefer to think it in another way, in a compassionate one. I use all the suffering, delusion and everything that I consider ''bad'' in my life, in my past, to help other people with the same problems and I can also suffer in their place. I think it's a good mindset to have, because instead of keeping all those bad things to ourselves, we can keep it and use it to help other human beings, no matter how bad it is.. Because there's no beginning and no end, and therefore there are always worst things that can happen.

In my opinion, this social anxiety or any mental illness are nothing new, everyone has had them in their previous lives (Yes previous lives.) and we can use any problems we have to help other people.

My goal is to help myself really quickly, become a psychologist/something that resembles it, and help a lot of people with similar problems. Basically I want to improve myself because this website keeps me motivated, I know there are other people with worse problems/or not, and so I think it's normal to feel this way so I try to improve myself as quickly as possible to be able to help.

Let's do this everyone, let's do this guys.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You're doing good, keep it up


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Weird, why did my 1-3 last posts on this thread get deleted?

Tuesday, june 26th, I went to see my job helper and we talked. My friend texted me (he lives near the place I went to) to hang out and we went eating at a restaurant. He nice, he paid for me. 

Wednesday, june 27th, I went to meet my working team, which consists of 12 teenagers in total, and we listened to the instructions about how to act properly, dress properly, work properly at job, etc. I felt more myself and I was able to concentrate to a good extent to what my supervisor said. We then went to a park together to eat and we came back for more instructions. After that, I returned home, then I went to go outside for a long walk with my friend.

Thursday, june 28th, I went to work from 3h45 pm to 11pm, but I didn't work the whole time. It was overall a good experience and I can't wait to do it again I really like the job. 

Today, june 29th, I met with my psychologist. I went to a museum with my team and we simply listened while standing up all of the time. We then went to a park and sat together to listen to our supervisor. She talked about how our job went, what could have been done better and that we did great overall! Yayyy yesss!!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I went out to a bank earlier today, to check if I received something. I didn't see anything in particular. It was my first time using a card hehe. I wanted to use some money to apply for a sports place where I can work out, swim, play badminton and much more. I could also be able to form bonds with other people there, especially a guy that lives near me. I came back home. I will go to the bank soon enough or when I know that I received some money so I can start doing new stuff.

LOL I FINALLY GET TO USE MONEY. I'M GOING TO GET AN APPARTMENT BY MYSELF SOON!!!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I went outside earlier and decided to talk to someone who I often see outside. I already talked to him once before, I will call him Rocky. We talked for a while and I really liked it and I also get to know about hem. I will probably be seeing him a lot from now on because he sits outside a lot of the time.

Tomorrow, I am going to a place with my working team early in the morning. I gotta make my lunch and bring some notes with a pen.

I am now more in the present moment and every day I get better at staying in the present moment!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi guys. So today I went to meet my working team at 8h45 to learn about safety and how to handle situations where people have sudden problems. 

I have so many problems.. My concentration is really low and mixed with social anxiety where I hide my emotions I can concentrate to only maximum 5% of what the instructor talked about.. This is something really crazy that I have to change and it really makes me sad.. I did learn a few things though, but my head always hurt, it's really a bad sign.. We ended at around 4pm and I talked to my supervisor a little bit about what I went through and what I was feeling through the whole process and she said that I can talk to her whenever I want and that it can only get better from here. I realy hope she's not kidding me, yeah I hope so..

All I have to do is just be myself, but that's so hard to do but still I have to do it.

I also got to stay in the present moment as most as possible.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Today, I went to meet my working team and we had a class on travelling and doing projects and stuff in other countries. We can help animals, help people, help grow communities and organisations, etc. It is very interesting to me, because I want to be more open and also feel better by being in another country. Meet new people, learn new things, have a better heart and also have a lot of fun. I plan on travelling to other countries for projects in the next 2 years with my own money of course.

These travelling organisations are similar to Doctors Without Worders, it's that kind of team. If I really and actually do it, I would progress even more and become another person. I also want to develop new and better habits by travelling!

Tomorrow, I'm going to work for my 2nd time and this time will rock!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from the work. I was giving papers with programs to the customers and then I helped people find their seats. It was pretty cool!

My rational and conscious mind is coming back.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

This morning, I went to see my helper and we talked about how I improved and what jobs I can do in the future, but I'm not sure yet. I am still thinking to become a psychologist or social worker. To become a psychologist I would need to study for another 10 years wow that is long haha! If I want to follow the path of a social worker, which is similar to that of the psychologist, I will have to study 7 years I believe. I think I might go with the latter, because I could always study again to become a psychologist.

When I came back home, I became tired lol 

I think it is very important to know when we are tired and when we have enough energy to work and to be active. I used to ignore my tiredness and fatigue in the past and I think it's a very bad habit, because we need to rest to function properly. I did it because I feared resting because I feared that I would have enough energy to face reality. So basically, I wanted to stay tired and consume the internet for years without even thinking about resting.. That's crazy omg I was so stupid.

Now I try to rest as peacefully as possible and I still take walks in the morning, during the day and at night before sleeping.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello guys. Yesterday, I went outside and got to know a guy that plays soccer a lot around my home. We talked about ourselves then we played soccer together and he taught me how to kick properly and also that it’s better to learn the basics before trying harder skills. 

I talked to other people later during the day. At night I went for a walk oh and also during the day. My walks always last between 30minutes and 1h30 depending on where I decide to go. 

Everyday I learn new things and also manage to stay more in the present moment and be myself and more authentic to the world.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I went outside early in the day. When it almost got dark outside, I went to play soccer with the guy from yesterday, I will call him Power. I meet Rocky almost everyday. He sits there alone most of the time and yeah.. The guy I met at night and talked with, I will call him Skylight. I met him while playing soccer today.

And yeah that's it 

Please comment more if you want I will really appreciate it!!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday, I went to a meetup with my working team and we learned about budget and the credit card. Later, I talked with a online friend and then I went to see college friend at school. We played soccer for a little bit. Tomorrow, I'm going to work for my third time.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from work, and it was okay I guess. There was a boy who asked me if I had a phone so we could talk, and unfortunately I do not.. He is such a nice boy even though I act weird oh my god.. Also, I keep getting a lot of food from the place, vegan food. It's a cool and nice place!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I just came back from doing a special activity with my working team. We rode a special kind of bicycle and learned about special basements like library, theatre and more and places too. It was cool, I met a guy who worked there he was in my primary school and college. The people who rode the vehicle for us were very beautiful lol, yeah they were beautiful.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi everyone. I juts came back from outside. I was playing soccer with Power and some kids. I felt more connected with Power and also made friends with the kids lol!

After that, I went on with my usual walk and came back drinking some water. I feel more and more connected to people as each day passes..!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Saturday, june 14th, I played soccer for quite a while with Power and kids, they are now my friends.
Today I played soccer for a long time with Power and a boy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

@Kevin001 thank you!

Hey guys. Today, I went to a restaurant with half of my working team, and I was very tired. I got scoled a lot of times.. I was pretty stupid and I felt hurt by it.

But In my opinion, I and we shouldn't be ashamed of making mistakes, because mistakes are part of life even though we might think our superiors are trying to hurt us by pointing out our mistakes. I think I'm really ready right now to make more mistakes.. I think this is the final and last part.. I need to learn..

I feel really bad that my mom taught me that making mistakes is bad and that she ''protected'' me fro making them. It's now time to change this belief to ''it's okay and it's fine to make mistakes, you should learn from them too''

But the way my superior keeps poiting out my mitakes to me hurts me a lot over and over again oh my god.. I didn't know how to handle it so I didn't really utter anything and I spoke with a really weak voice..

I feel like I can't make a mistake and I also can't learn from them, so I have no choice or freedom at all man!!

After, I played a match of soccer with people outside for a short time.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I came back from work and it went well. I hope I will be better and feel better next week, and I will!!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello guys!  I always have good and exciting news to share with you (at least, that's what I think)

So yeah last week I worked. Friday, 20th of july, I went to see my job supervisor because we had to evaluate ourselves on how well we did certain things like talking (communication), working quality, good etiquette, etc. I managed to be myself and talk without thinking for a short moment, and now it's already gotten way better.

Monday, july 23rd, I went to see job helper and we talked and yeah. We ended it and I talked about how I get this weird and very negative feeling, like shame or something, when I look at myself in the mirror, and it's something that's really troubling me for months now.. It's quite intense and I do manage to understand why I feel this way a little bit.. but not completely, which makes me feel powerless! I'm sure there are other people having this experience lol, but it does get better with time. And she said I had a beautiful smile.. and I really liked that compliment (but I also felt like really embarrassed, you know..).. because I don't really get compliments coming from a positive attitude, It's my first time and it made me really happy I thank her so much man! I came back home feeling happy oh my god..

Tuesday, july 24th, I went to a underground mine with my working team. It's a small mine, but it was a very special experience and there was some liquid inside so we all got some dirt and mud on (not a lot though). What an experience out of the blue lol..! It was my first time going underground I think. I was very tired though.. but it was still cool. It's always cool to try new things. My concentration keeps getting better, which makes me feel more prepared to return to college at the beginning of January 2019.

I'm starting to become distant with people and being comfortable with it oh man.. how far I've come. but there's still a lot more to come.. like infinite more to experience and progress so yeah. So cya for now!


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Hmmm okay so hello guys. Today I went to meet my friend at a subway station so we could go to the restaurant together. It was cool. The customer service was horrible though!! oh my god!! The two workers were so mean.. well at least one of them.. the other one looked realy mean though.. But I don't hate them.. The food was good, the price was low (only 5 per plate and we could split the plate in two). We bought 2 plates of different vegan food. I feel bad because we didn't give them tip when we were supposed to (I think?). I offered the worker to pay with my card, and he says cash only, the 2nd worker told him to let me pay with my card, but he didn't, then my friend paid for me.. Without giving tips (well only 50 cent tips without intending it though). The workers were mad.. we left and yeah it's because my friend said they really weren't doing good customer service and were really mean.. I thanked them without knowing what was going on (because my friend talked cantonese with them) and they were looking at me with such a mad face omg.. My friend asked me why I thanked them lol! Now I understand.. 


Then we walked around the chinatown and then we bought a sugary watermelon drink (my friend's idea).. It didn't even taste like watermelon to me lol.. What the heck? It was way too sugary. My friend finished it, but I didn't even drink half of it. So I gave it to someone sleeping on a bench and I was happy that he took it! I'm really glad for that man! 

We walked around again.. we walked near a river.. there were some cool activities going on, like climbing and sliding on the air on a horizontal rope or something like that and stuff.. it was pretty cool, then we relaxed in front of the water.. 

We finally decided to return and, on our way to a subway station, my friend found 20 dollars on the ground.. we don't know how it got there and it looked like a lot of people walked past it.. and he was like you can take it.. and I was like you can take it.. LOL! Then two persons came by and saw the money paper and they were like is it ours? We said no. Then they said something like ''oh well you saw it first'', then my friend took it LOL! What a bizarre day.. It was a cool day in my opinion.

I wonder if people read this..


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

I worked yesterday.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

omg what did I do, I didn't say all of this? guys, every message before this one, I was a fake person, that's why it feels like I didn't write any of it..

I was always thinking before typing, and that's what makes me fake. I wanna act without thinking too much beforehand. that's my aim.


----------

